

Congress passes Higher Education Act: Tells Universities to Stop Illegal File-sharing - dominik
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2008/08/congress-bows-big-content-scapegoats-higher-ed

======
LogicHoleFlaw
There is no better way to encourage new and innovative file-sharing techniques
than to ban them on campus. Foot, meet bullet.

